# ECWS sleeping bags



## DaddyOh (Jan 20, 2014)

A couple of years ago I got one of those ECWS sleeping bags from Sportsmansguide.com, their version of the milspec sleeping bag system they are using for the military now. Extreme cold weather system-ECWS. It is 3 bags in one. Works to 50 below, though I have only used mine down to 0 and 5 feet of snow. Works especially if paired with the Catoma tent that the military was using as the new pup tent. That thing is badadd but I have not seen any for a while. But the bag and the tent were designed to go together.
You can get the military surplus ECWS bags in sportsmansguide, and the gortex bivy cover. I just picked up a used bivy (gortex) for a friend who has the inner and scout bag but no bivy. We snow camp in our bags and they are way awesome. Best bag I ever had, and I have 7 bags in my garage.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...s-3-pc-ecws-sleeping-bag-system.aspx?a=406440

just a kick ass bag.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for your review.


----------



## DaddyOh (Jan 20, 2014)

My camping buddy picked up a military surplus ECWS bag sans the bivy cover. Sportsmansguide just had the used gortex bivy covers on sale for $40 so I snagged him one. We should have it in hand by the time we snow camp this weekend. The gortex covers are supposed to be really great. My ECWS is made by sportsmansguide and uses a waterproof bivy cover, but its not gortex, and it works in some seriously cold weather. 

I hope we get a lotta snow this weekend. I got snowshoes and I just finished the x-country skis I modified for universal bindings (any boot will fit these skis, no need to have metal bindings attached to your snow boots to use these skis.)


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

One word:

Wiggy's

Jerry Wigutow is an opinionated and outspoken guy, but he tends to be *right*.

I've had a a Wiggy's Extended Temperature Range Sleep System for a while now. Nice. Bought mine used, excellent on an eBay deal. Later bought Wiggy's bags for the family.


----------



## DaddyOh (Jan 20, 2014)

Their foot compartment tends to be too small for most men.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two of the military sleep systems with woodland camo bivy cover ( same as your ECWS) that I purchased used from Ammocan man surplus. Great system and as stated very warm. I like the fact the system can be separated in warmer weather. I also bought a second bag for when I only need to use the patrol bag and/or bivy. I love this purchase. Probably one of the best things I have purchased for our BOB's. Worth every penny.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got 2 of the ECWS's that I picked up fairly cheap on ebay. Along with a couple of MARPACS. Even though with all the bags its bulky and heavy to carry if you ever needed to BO in the winter you might be appreciative of the warmth. I can adjust the loadout as the season changes.

Love the bags though, I'm 6' 200lbs and fit fairly comfortably. The wife loves hers too.


----------



## suasponte2 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've used the ECWS bag that was issued to me on many occasions. I can say that although the full system is bulky and a bit overweight, it is well worth it if you are planning on any extreme cold weather. The best thing about it is the ability to set the system according to the weather. You can use the patrol bag and bivy sack along with a poncho liner down to 32℉ without an issue. Lower than that, you need the heavy bag....that alone with the bivy will keep you warm down to the teens or single digits. Best to use a poncho liner as well. Below zero you need all three zipped together. Always make sure to have some type of pad or insulation under your bag to lessen the loss of heat through conduction. I ended up with about 90 of these bags on a bid for my online business which I shut down when I had to go back overseas, so I've ended up with a large surplus, lol!

I made sure everyone in my family got two bags each...one for the car and one for home/GOOD bag so I could shorten my supply.

I would highly this bag over commercial bags any day of the week. If you plan on getting one of these systems I highly recommend buying some ReviveX to keep the goretex usable. Search around and you can find them pretty cheap. If anyone wants one, I'm getting rid of my excess for $80 per system....if interested just contact me. This isn't a promo, just trying to get rid of what I have left at cost.


----------



## DarkEcho6 (Mar 27, 2015)

What are they rated for temperature?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

HamiltonFelix said:


> One word:
> 
> Wiggy's
> 
> ...


Thanx for the review of the bags, I've often thot they would work well based on my experience with Wiggy's parkas on Denali (Mt. McKinley). Outstanding performance when it counted.:2thumb:


----------

